# What are your top 10 favorite Disney characters?



## Kaylove

From any Disney film or t.v series 

Here's mine (in no particular order):

1) Hades (Hercules)
2) Lilo (lilo and Stitch)
3) Kronk (The Emperors New Groove)
4) Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)
5) Flynn Rider (Tangled)
6) Kaa (The Jungle Book)
7) Genie (Aladdin)
8) Terk (Tarzan)
9) Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carbbean)
10) Lumiere (Beauty and the Beast)

Gotta love 'em


----------



## mecllap

Gawrsh, can I also count a WDW character?

1. Figment
2. Maleficent
3. Tinkerbell
4. Tigger
5. Eeyore
6. Thumper
7. Marie
8.  Goofy
9.  Chernabog
10.  Bacchus  (almost anyone from Fantasia).


----------



## WDWsweetsixteengirl

1. Jack Sparrow
2. Mickey Mouse
3. Nemo
4. Eyore
5. Winnie the Pooh
6. Figment
7. Aurora
8. Doug
9. Marie 
10. Tramp


----------



## awesome6

1. Belle -beauty and the beast
2. Genie - Alladin
3. Lumiere - beauty and the beast
4.captain hook -peter pan
5. Cruella Deville - 101 dalmations
6. Baloo - jungle book
7. winnie the pooh
8. The cheshire cat
9.Mickey mouse
10 Donald duck


----------



## Kaylove

mecllap said:


> Gawrsh, can I also count a WDW character?



Yes 
I forgot about Bruce from Nemo xD
I should have switched someone for him


----------



## MattsPrincess

1. Piglet
2. Belle
3. Chip
4. Dale
5. Mickey
6. Minnie
7. Woody
8. Buzz
9. Genie
10. Copper or Simba


----------



## hawkeyesparks

10. The Mad Hatter
 9.  Tigger
 8.  Goofy
 7.  Baloo
 6.  Pluto
 5.  Woody
 4.  Genie
 3.  Jack Sparrow
 2.  Jiminy Cricket
 1.  Donal Duck

Honorable Mentions:  Chip & Dale, Boo, Dopey,


----------



## prettyblueskies

This is so hard. I just know I'm forgetting someone important. Oh well, here it is!


1. Belle 
2. Eric 
3. Jane 
4. Captain Jack 
5. Lilo 
6. Eeyore
7. Pooh
8. Copper 
9. Wall E
10. Dory


----------



## snarlingcoyote

1.  Stitch
2.  Chip
3.  Dale
4.  Baloo
5.  Jack Sparrow
6.  Tigger
7.  Pooh
8.  Lilo
9.  Peter Pan
10. Mrs. Potts


----------



## andrewmac1

balloo
Donald duck
Mickey mouse
Popeye the sailor
Captain planet


----------



## LOCKWOOD32

1- Genie from aladdin
2 - ursula the sea witch
3 - tarzan
4 - goofy
5- hercules
6- nemo
7- sully
8- chip + dale
9- rapunzel
10- wall-e


----------



## MegaMater

1. Lightning McQueen
2. Mater
3. Cinderella
4. Belle
5. Russell (Up!)
6. Tigger
7. Minnie Mouse
8. Gus Gus (Cinderella)
9. Woody
10. Cheshire Cat


----------



## BEES guy

Tigger is the best by far.


----------



## robert32

Mater and Cinderella are mine favorite character.


----------



## frandavis

My most favorite Disney characters are:

Tinkerbell
Tigger
Terk 
Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carbbean)
Mickey
Woody
Copper


----------



## BrytEydBelle

Good topic! Mine are:

1. Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
2. Tinkerbell
3. Jack Sparrow (Pirates)
4. Mulan
5. Jack Skellington (Nightmare Before Christmas)
6. Ariel
7. Marlin (Finding Nemo)
8. Scully (Monsters Inc)
9. Ursula (Little Mermaid)
10. Woody


----------



## tink20

1.  Captain Jack Sparrow (just love him)
2.  Tinker Bell (of course)
3.  Cinderella (my favorite princess)
4.  Pooh and Tigger (I love both)
5.  Ariel (one of my favorite movies, can't wait for the new land in MK)
6.  Aladdin (he and Jasmine are my favorite couple)
7.  Boo (she is just so darn cute)
8.  Thumper (very wise in his young age)
9.  Simba (love the Lion King movies)
10. Giselle (like Amy Adams performance)

And I love many others too!


----------



## EmmathePirate

1.)Mufasa 

2.)Jim Hawkins (from Treasure Planet)

3.)Will Turner

4.)Jack Sparrow

5.)John Smith

6.)Pocahontas

7.)Cody (from The Rescuers Down Under)

8.)Timon

9.)Pumbaa

10.)Simba


----------



## Chee Chick

1. Captain Hook
2. Jack Sparrow
3. Belle
4. Rex
5. Tigger
6. Ariel
7. Tinkerbell
8. Minnie Mouse
9. Pluto
10. Dory


----------



## DISkittyJujy

Jack Sparrow all the way! 

pirates fan


----------



## Dumbo Mad

Dumbo
Nemo
Mickey
Minnie
Grumpy
Baloo
Donald
Cinderella
Thumper
Pluto


----------



## Chernadan

So here are mine.... in no particular order

1. Chernabog -hence my name Chernadan
2. Huey, Duey, and Luey (yes they count as one) -from Ducktales
3. Tigger
4. Sorceror Mickey
5. Maleficent -reminds me of my mom shhhhh
6. Eeyore
7. Donald
8. Merlin -Sword in the Stone
9. Professor Brown -Bedknobs & Broomsticks
10. Darby - Darby O'Gill & The Little People

Some of those are from less popular movies or shows so not everyone may know them


----------



## ArealDJ

Hello,

In no particular order:

Sebastian
Beast
Woody
Buzz Lightyear
Simba
Donkey
Aladdin
Mickey
Donald 
Pluto

Thanks


----------



## jrtoastyman

At this point in my life, the extent to which I like a Disney character is directly related to how much my daughter likes him/her/it, so with that said, I'm all about the biggies right now:

1.  Mickey
2.  Minnie
3.  Donald
4.  Cinderella
5.  Belle
6.  Daisy
7.  Goofy
8.  Pluto
9.  Aurora
10.  Snow White

One "character" that definitely won't make the cut is Duffy, the Epcot bear.  I could understand a lesser park trying to create a mascot for kids to identify with their place, but for a place like Disney that already has so many iconic characters, adding Duffy seems forced and frankly a little greedy.  Wait, now there's ANOTHER stuffed animal that I've got to buy for my daughter?!?!?!?


----------



## mousterpiece

1) Woody
2) Simba
3) WALL-E
4) Buzz Lightyear
5) Sebastian
6) Tiana
7) Mickey Mouse
8) Eeyore
9) Remy
10) Genie


----------



## emlydecia

My favorite characters are
Tiana
Mickey Mouse
Eeyore
Remy
Genie


----------



## gillcrist32

My favorite characters are as below.
Buzz Lightyear
Belle
Daisy
Sebastian


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

How fun ::claps hands::
here it goes in no special order...

1- Dory
2- Kronk
3- Pluto
4- Goofy (I mean he did propose to me in WDW)
5- Buzz
6- Wall-e
7- Guido (Cars)
8- Bert (Mary Poppins)
9- Jack Sparrow
10- Mulan

Bonus:
1- Ken & Barbie
2- Rex
3- The Whole Tangled cast of characters
4- Bolt
5- Bambi
6- Uncle Scrooge
7- Meeko & Flit
8- Sanka (Cool Runnings)
9- Rufus (Ugly Dachshund)
10- Elliot (Pete's Dragon)


I could go on and on and on... what can I say I tend to like the dumb lovably characters  they are just sooooooo adorable.


----------



## AngelStitch

Mine 

1. Stitch
2. Simba
3. Kovu
4. Lilo
5. Figment
6. Mickey
7. Bolt
8. Rhino
9. Perry the Platypus
10. Remy the Rat


----------



## Sorsha

In No Particular Order:

1. Captain Jack Sparrow (OK, yeah, he probably IS in order.. )
2. Donald Duck
3. Eeyore
4. Mad Madam Mim from Sword in the Stone
5. The dogs from Aristocats, Napoleon and Lafayette
6. The Vultures from Jungle Book (based off the Beatles) and Colonel Hathi and his elephants, also from Jungle Book
7. Lt Robinson Crusoe, USN, played by Dick Van D*ke in in the movie of the same name - its an old, oft-forgotten cheesy classic that I just love.
8. Merlin Jones (Tommy Kirk) from various movies
9. Nancy Carey (Hayley Mills) from Summer Magic
10. And, of course, we mustn't forget the Big Cheese Himself - Mickey Mouse!!  Not Minnie though -  she drives me nuts in the old cartoons - too whiny, too helpless, too squeeky.


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

I'm sure some got missed out.. Some are in order whilst the middle-bottom ones aren't.

1. Rapunzel (Tangled)
2. Quasimodo (Hunchback of Notre Dame)
3. Stitch (Lilo & Stitch)
4. Beast (Beauty and the Beast)
5. Kenai and Koda (Brother Bear)
6. Lumiere (Beauty and the Beast)
7. Dopey and Bashful (Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs)
8. Mickey Mouse
9. Jiminy Cricket (Pinocchio)
10. Giselle (Enchanted)


----------



## danibanu

Donald for sure... it is my favorite


----------



## emlydecia

1. Lightning McQueen
2. Gus Gus
3. woody
4. Belle
5. Russell (Up!)
6. Cheshire Cat 
7. Minnie Mouse
8. Mater
9. Cinderella
10. Tigger


----------



## phoa

Mickey NO.1


----------



## Epaima

1. Chip (the chipmunk)
2. Marie
3. Ariel
4. Aurora
5. Dale
6. Dumbo
7. Wall*E
8. Mickey Mouse
9. Simba
10. Minnie Mouse

Honorable mentions: Flynn Rider, Gaston, Nala, Mufasa, Meeko, Gus


----------



## Florida Dreamin'

Mickey
Sulley
Lotso
Koda
Weezy
Woody
Goofy
Simba
Genie
Pluto


----------



## meggiebeth

Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
Mulan (Mulan)
Mushu (Mulan)
Mei (Mulan 2)
Pocahontus (Pocahontus)
Lilo (Lilo and Stitch)
Cinderella (Cinderella)
The Beast (Beauty and the Beast)
Ariel (The Little Mermaid)
Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

meggiebeth said:


> Mei (Mulan 2)


Is Mulan 2 any good? I never watch the sequels but always kinda wondered what happens between Mulan and Shang?


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

Tangled4Rapunzel said:


> Is Mulan 2 any good? I never watch the sequels but always kinda wondered what happens between Mulan and Shang?



I enjoyed it, though not as good as the first, but not terrible like most sequels. I think Disney has had a few sequels worth buying...

Kronks New Groove
Bambi II
Brother Bear II
Mulan II


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

DISNEYaddict4evr said:


> I enjoyed it, though not as good as the first, but not terrible like most sequels. I think Disney has had a few sequels worth buying...
> 
> Kronks New Groove
> Bambi II
> Brother Bear II
> Mulan II



There's a Brother Bear 2?! Is it still focused on Kenai and Koda? If so, I'm getting that straight away!


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

Tangled4Rapunzel said:


> There's a Brother Bear 2?! Is it still focused on Kenai and Koda? If so, I'm getting that straight away!



Yep it is  except now Kenai might be getting all snuggly with a girl and Koda is not having any of it


----------



## luvdumbo

1. Dumbo (Dumbo)
2. Jiminy Cricket (Pinocchio)
3. Timothy Q. Mouse (Dumbo)
4. Wall-E (Wall-E)
5. Sebastian (The Little Mermaid)
6. Scrooge McDuck
7. Mickey Mouse
8. Minnie Mouse
9. Pinocchio (Pinocchio)
10. Mulan (Mulan) -I loved the fact she was the kick-butt heroine, and saved the men


----------



## Tramp77

First and foremost...TRAMP! The rest, in no particular order...

Toad
Mickey Mouse
Headless Horseman
Robin Hood
Jack Sparrow
Figment
Gurgi
Donald Duck
Pluto


----------



## kristina87

This is REALLY hard!

1. Mufasa
2. Simba
3. Scar
4. Robin Hood
5. Trusty - (Lady & the Tramp)
6. Pocahontas
7. Beast
8. Belle
9. Tramp
10.  Little John


----------



## karri868

1. Mickey Mouse

The rest, in no particular order:

2. Belle
3. Cheshire Cat
4. Jack Sparrow
5. Jack Skellington
6.Thackary Binx (Hocus Pocus)
7. Minnie Mouse
8. Alice
9. Lewis/Cornelius Robinson
10. Elizabeth Swan


----------



## Eeyore03

Mine are:

1.) Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
2.) Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)
3.) Marie (The Aristocats)
4.) Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)
5.) Charlotte (Princess and the Frog)
6.) Slinky Dog (Toy Story)
7.) Dug (Up)
8.) Bullseye (Toy Story)
9.) Lady (Lady and the Tramp)
10.) Cinderella (Cinderella)


----------



## st4rrab0vemybed

In no particular order:

1. Pooh
2. Minnie Mouse
3. Stitch
4. Daisy Duck
5. Piglet
6. Cheshire Cat
7. Donald Duck
8. Lilo
9. Maleficent (fav. Disney villan)
10. Marie


----------



## Starscream275

1 Stitch 
2 Buzz Lightyear 
3 Donald Duck 
4 The Genie 
5 The Beast 
6 Flynn Rider 
7 Tinker Bell
8 Jack Skellington 
9 Hades 
10 Mickey Mouse


----------



## PewamoGirl

1. Piglet
2. Mushu
3. Donald
4. Genie
5. Tigger
6. Goofy
7. Sebastian
8. Chip
9. Pumba
10. Marie


----------



## Teamawesome4

Top 3 (no order)
Stitch (Lilo and Stitch)
Dodger(Oliver and Company)
Berlioz(Aristocats)

Rest (also no order)
Rafiki (Lion King)
Bianca (The Rescuers)
Bolt (Bolt)
Terk (Tarzan)
Jock (Lady and the Tramp)
Cri-kee (Mulan)
Basil (The Great Mouse Detective)

In other news, apparently I hate humans...


----------



## markporter

My favorite characters are as below.
Mickey Mouse
Tom and Jerry
Eeyore
Daisy
Sebastia


----------



## jamesfrank232

My favourite top 10 disney chracter are:-
1.)Genie - Alladin
2.)Lumiere - beauty and the beast
3.)captain hook -peter pan
4.)Winnie the Pooh
5.)Figment
6.)Gus Gus (Cinderella)
7.)Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carbbean)	
8.)Hades (Hercules)
9.) Lilo (lilo and Stitch)
10.)Kronk (The Emperors New Groove)
And my most favourite chracter are :-
1.)Genie - Alladin
2.)Lumiere - beauty and the beast
3.)captain hook -peter pan


----------



## aadilthakur90

Mickey Mouse
Pluto
Goofy
Donald Duck
Abu Aladdin 
the Pooh
Mermaid
Wonderland
Figment
Marie


----------



## carrie1626

Mary Poppins - Mary Poppins
Jack Sparrow - POTC
Cruella - 101 Dalmations
Bert - Mary Poppins
Marie - Aristocrats
Woody -Toy Story
Buzz Lightyear - Toy Story
Belle- Beauty and the Beast
T-Rex - Toy Story
Bernard - The Rescuers

****OF course Mickey and Minnie and Goofy, Pluto,  Donald


----------



## Magic_Kingdom

In no particular order 

Goofy
Donald
Chip (Chipmunk)
Lumiere (Beauty And The beast)
Sebastian (The Little Mermaid)
Timon (The Lion King)
Zazu (The Lion King)
Rabbit (Winnie The Pooh)
Buzz and Woody
Mickey

I wish this was a top 20! It's so hard to choose and I've missed out plenty that I love lol


----------



## Swissdog2010

Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
Grumpy
oh yeah, and Grumpy


----------



## Sorsha

In no particular order:

1. Donald Duck
2. Eeyore
3. Winnie the Pooh
4. Cap'n Jack Sparrow
5. Flynn Ryder (Tangled)
6. Merlin (Sword in the Stone)
7. Mad Madam Mim (Rescuers)
8. Lt. Robin Crusoe, U.S.N. (movie of the same name)
9. Puumba
10. Susan and Sharon from Parent Trap (Hayley Mills)


----------



## AryaForQueen

1) Tinkerbell (the _original_, not the new sweet, cutesy tink)
2) Aladdin
3) Mulan
4) Peter Pan
5) Copper (Fox and the Hound)
6) Eric
7) Ariel
8) Adam
9) Pocahontas
10) Nani (Lilo and Stitch)


----------



## xpotpot

1)Belle
2) Lilo
3) Jane 
5) Mickey 
6) Kaa
7) Genie
8) Simba 
9) Jack Sparrow
10)Piglet


----------



## Emma1987

10) Donald Duck
9) Max
8) Minnie Mouse
7) Captain Jack Sparrow
6) Anastasia
5) Belle
4) Beast
3) Tigger
2) Simba
1) Goofy


----------



## Starclassic

Mary Poppins
Snow White
Goofy
Piglet
Buttercup (Toy Story 3)
Dory
Mater


----------



## Eleanor Piper

Mine are;

1.	Mickey mouse
2.	Winnie the Pooh
3.	The Little Mermaid
4.	Peter Pan
5.	Goofy
6.	Popeye
7.	Donald duck
8.	Woody
9.	Princess Tiana
10.	The white rabbit from Alice in wonderland


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

Rapunzel
Ariel
Simba
Flynn Rider
Pascal
Tigger
Minnie
Belle
Pluto
Mickey


----------



## AndreeaScott

My favorite Disney characters are: 

Rapunzel
little Mermaid
Mickey Mouse
Jasmine
Launchpad
Uncle Scrooge
Alice


Along with it , i like a movie "The sleeping Beauty".


----------



## killerseams

List of disney characters is written below :-
- The Agent
- Aladdin
- Babyface Beagle
- The Captain


----------



## sheranudeep

balloo
Donald duck
mickey mouse 
Popeye the sailor


----------



## BelleBriarRose

In no particular order, because ranking them would be like playing favorites with my own children:

Rapunzel
Belle
Mary Poppins
Li Shang
Pocahontas
Megara
Giselle
Quasimodo
Simba
Carl


----------



## MissAshley85

Mine are in no particular order:

1. Belle
2. Ariel
3. Giselle
4. Dumbo
5. Peter Pan
6. Lumiere
7. Jasmine
8. Minnie Mouse
9. Mickey Mouse
10. Tie- Alice and Wendy Darling I think it's awesome they were voiced by the same person!


----------



## markwillson01

Kaylove said:


> From any Disney film or t.v series
> 
> Here's mine (in no particular order):
> 
> 1) Hades (Hercules)
> 2) Lilo (lilo and Stitch)
> 3) Kronk (The Emperors New Groove)
> 4) Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)
> 5) Flynn Rider (Tangled)
> 6) Kaa (The Jungle Book)
> 7) Genie (Aladdin)
> 8) Terk (Tarzan)
> 9) Jack Sparrow (Pirates of the Carbbean)
> 10) Lumiere (Beauty and the Beast)
> 
> Gotta love 'em


same here buddy.....


----------



## Freckleflower

My favourites in no order, too hard to choose...

Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)
Pocahontas 
Pascal (Tangled) 
Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
Flit (Pocahontas)
Meeko (Pocahontas)
Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
Beast (Beauty and the Beast)
Mickey
Scully (Monsters Inc)

Far too many to choose from so my list could have gone abit longer


----------



## DisneyLivesInMe

In no particular order :-

1. Ariel (The Little Mermaid)
2. Aladdin (Aladdin)
3. Simba (The Lion King)
4. Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
5. Tiana (The Princess and the Frog)
6. Gaston (Beauty and the Beast)
7. Flynn Rider (Tangled)
8. Scar (The Lion King)
9. Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)
10. Rapunzel (Tangled)


----------



## fly girl

In no particular order:

Flynn Rider (Tangled)
Woody (Toy Story)
Belle (Beauty and the Beast)
Rapunzel (Tangled)
Donald Duck
Phineus (Phineus and Ferb)
Mickey Mouse
Genie (Aladdin)
Potato Head (Toy Story)
Tinkerbell (esp. with her new movies)


----------



## LBollengier

1. Jock (Scottie from Lady & Tramp )   
2. Snow White
3. Mickey    
4. Lady - Tramp & Figment  
5. Pluto   
6. Minnie   
7. Baloo - Tigger - Eeyore (Tie)    
8. Aurora
9. Trusty
10. Goofy  

Non animated - love Jack Sparrow!! 

Sometimes Mickey is no 2. but JOCK is always #1


----------



## Queenminnie12

1.Goofy
2.Ariel
3.Mickey
4.Belle
5.Mulan
6.Simba
7.Aurora
8.Jasmine
9.Minnie
10.Donald


----------



## piratehookspixiedust

Ariel
Jack Sparrow
Tigger
Sebastian
Minnie/ Mickey
Rapunzel
Buzz Lightyear
Genie
Belle/ The Beast
Flynn Rider


----------



## lovelysnowwhite

Snow White 
Lady (Lady and the Tramp)
Aurora
Cinderella
Marie (The Aristocats)
Eeyore
Giselle
Charlotte (Princess and the Frog)
Minnie Mouse
Alice


----------



## donaldducks

10. Simba (The Lion King) 
9. Malicefent (sleeping beauty) 
8. Tinkerbell (Peter Pan & Tinkerbell) 
7. Figment 
6. Tigger (Winnie the Pooh) 
5. Chesire Cat (Alice in Wonderland) 
4.Mickey Mouse 
3. Donald Duck 
2. Pluto 
1. Stitch (Lilo and Stitch)


----------



## DDuckdude97

In no particular order:
1. Baloo
2.Donald Duck
3.Meg
4.Hercules
5.Hades
6.Sorcerer Mickey
7.Ariel
8.Mary Poppins
9.Mater
10.Maleficent


----------



## DDuckdude97

In no particular order:
1. Baloo
2.Donald Duck
3.Goofy
4.Hercules
5.Hades
6.Mickey
7.Jack Sparrow
8.Mary Poppins
9.Mater
10. Maleficent


----------



## teesott

Also in no particular order:

Mulan
Dug (Up)
Kala (Tarzan)
Stitch
Copper
Belle
Sully
Eeyore
Flynn Rider
Pochantas


----------



## D1sneymagic

1. Pooh Bear - Winnie the Pooh
2. Stitch - Lilo and Stitch
3. Mickey Mouse - DUH
4. Belle - Beauty and the Best
5. Marie - The Aristocrats 
6. Lilo - Lilo and Stitch
7. Rapunzel - Tangled
8. Wilbur - Meet the Robinsons
9. Boo - Monsters Inc
10. Minnie Mouse


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

Rapunzel 
Simba
Ariel
Tigger
Minnie
Flynn Rider
Belle
Tinkerbell
Pluto
Mickey


----------



## santadog

Kermit the Frog
Sweetums
Rowlf
Basil 
Professor Ratigan
Dopey
Gideon
Trusty (Lady and the Tramp)
Eyeore
Malificent


----------



## Fluttershy

Woah,that's so hard xD Let's see:

1.Ariel
2.Belle
3.Simba
4.Rapunzel
5.Bambi
6.Mulan
7.Stitch
8.Megara
9.Jasmine
10.Aurora
 Those must be my favorites but I have no bigger preferences. All I can say is that Ariel,Belle,Simba,Rapunzel and Bambi are my most favorite characters x3


----------



## Disney_Princess83

1. Beast (my absolute favourite!!!) 
2. Giselle (Enchanted)
3. Merida (Brave) 
4. Ariel
5. Pumbaa
6. Tigger
7. Eeyore
8. Jack Sparrow
9. Woody
10. Scar

Honorable mention to Mr Pricklepants (Toy Story 3)


----------



## ppb1701

Stitch
Merida
Wall-E
Mickey
Crush
Buzz
Mike Wazowski
Rapunzel
Pascal
Darkwing Duck

*note: list subject to change based on mood, whims, recent reminders, and whatever wacky ideas pop in my head...


----------



## PrincessCastMember

In no particular order...except for Princess Jasmine, she's my all time fav! 


Princess Jasmine (Aladdin)
Rapunzel (Tangeled)
Aladdin (Aladdin)
Remy (Ratatouille)
Merida (Brave)
Mike Wazowski (Monsters Inc.)
Miss Piggy (Muppets)
Genie (Aladdin)
Donald Duck


----------



## BlovesC

1)Maleficent
2)Eeyore
3)Wall-E
4)Donald Duck
5)Tiana
6)Prince Phillip
7)Jack Sparrow
8)Prince Naveen
9)Captain Hook
10)Figment


----------



## moonshoeskayla

This is so hard, I don't think I could ever rank my favorites!

-Mickey Mouse (especially Sorcerer Mickey)
-Cinderella
-Peter Pan
-Bert (Mary Poppins)
-Aladdin
-Goofy
-Woody (Toy Story)
-Prince Phillip
-Tramp (Lady and the Tramp)
-Mary Poppins


----------



## TavieP

1. Elliot the dragon
2. Flik
3. Pleakley
4. Pooh
5. The Dreamfinder
6. Wiggins (Pocahontas)
7. Milo (Atlantis)
8. Merriwether
9. Lady Kluck
10. Donald frickin Duck!


----------



## cccrys

-Dumbo
-Woody
-Ray (from Princess and the Frog)
-Louis (from Princess and the Frog)
-Shere Kahn
-Brer Rabbit
-Uncle Remus
-Mr. Fredrickson
-Mary Poppins
-Lumiere

Love this!  So fun.


----------



## Chad819

1. Dr. Doofenshmirtz (Phineas & Ferb)
2. Genie
3. Timon
4. Mike (Monsters Inc.)
5. Buzz
6. Hades (Hercules)
7. Simba
8. Phil (Hercules)
9. Goofy
10. Jake (Cat from Outer Space)


----------



## Reesecup317

1. Ferb
2.Alice (from wonderland)
3.Phineas
4.Perry (Phineas and Ferb)
5.Goofy
6.Buford(Phineas and Ferb)
7.Donald Duck
8.Jack Skellington
9.Huey, Dewey, and Louie (Ducktales)
10.Sebastian (The Little Mermaid)

this is just a quick list off the top of my head some of these could change In the future.


----------



## AngelStitch

1.)Stitch
2.)Simba
3.)Remy
4.)Bolt
5.)Chip
7.)Dale
8.)Donald
9.)Bambi
10.)Kovu


----------



## ashmarie06

1) zazou
2) cogsworth
3) Cinderella
4) simba
5) lumeiere
6) minnie
7) eyore
8) belle
9) Sebastian 
10) dopey


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

1.Rapunzel(Tangled)
2.Flynn Rider(Tangled)
3.Pascal(Tangled)
4.Mother Gothel(Tangled)
5.Woody(Toy Story 1,2,& 3)
6.Maximus(Tangled)
7.Mickey
8.Minnie
9.Buzz(Toy Story 1,2,& 3)
10.Winnie the Pooh


----------



## MLLynch

This is so hard, but after much thought, here are my Top 10 Disney Characters:

1. Mickey Mouse
2. Minnie Mouse
3. Simba
4. Belle
5. Jessie (Toy Story 2 & 3)
6. Donald Duck
7. Chip & Dale 
8. Tigger 
9. Perry (Phineas & Ferb)
10. Woody

Michele


----------



## Jedana

10.  chip & Dale
9.  Buzz
8.  Bianca and Bernard
7.  Woody
6.  STitch
5.  Donald Duck
4.  Goofy
3.  Minnie & Mickey
2.  Eeyore
1.  Tigger


----------



## carebearkidney

10. Ariel
9. Chip and Dale
8. Donald Duck
7. Mary Poppins
6. Dory (Nemo)
5. Wall E
4 Maximus (Tangled)
3. Mickey Mouse
2. Merlin (Sword in the Stone)
1. HUMPHREY THE BEAR! - LOVE all the bear/ranger cartoons!

First you stick a rag, put in the bag, bump bump
Then you bend your back, put it in the sack, bump bump
Thats the way its done, its a lot of fun, bump bump
Cuttin capers puttin papers in the bag

Poor Humphrey! He just wanted to eat too!


----------



## disneygal626

Most of these are Pixar:

10. Rex
9. Slinky Dog
8. Barbie and Ken 
7. Mike Wazowski
6. Guido (Cars)
5. Dug
4. Pluto
3. Flynn Rider
2. Alice
1. Eeyore


----------



## Clare Marie

1 - Tinkerbell
2 - Simba
3 - Kaa
4 - Meeko
5 - Genie
6 - Ed
7 - Thalia (Muse of comedy, Hercules)
8 - Dory
9 - Minnie
10 - Baloo


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

Mickey Mouse is the Best


----------



## Jungle mansion

10- Jane- Tarzan
9- Terk- Tarzan
8- Maximas- Tangled
7- Pascal- Tangled
6- Eugene- Tangled
5- Rapunzal- Tangled
4- Jasmine- Aladdin
3- Genie- Aladdin
2- Flounder- The Little Mermaid
1- Ariel- The Little Mermaid


----------



## organikz

10.  Genie from Aladdin 
9.  Beast
8.  Scar
7.  Simba
6.  Sir Hiss from Robin Hood
5.  Am And Si, Siamese Cats from Lady and The Tramp  
4.  Cheshire Cat
3.  Captain Hook
2.  Buzz Lightyear
1.  Baloo from Jungle Book


----------



## kilvi

Jack Sparrow is one of mine fav


----------



## MissItAlready

Cheshire Cat
Megara
Edna Mode
Ursula
Rapunzel
Mother Gothel
Gaston (he's positively primitive!)
Hercules
Mary Poppins
Pooh


----------



## Lemonademouth

Phineas
Snow White
The Duncan's
London Tipton
Aladdin
Lady
Ariel
Alex Russo
Jack Sparrow
Woody


----------



## mich723

1. Winnie the Pooh
2. Ariel
3. Belle
4. Mickey Mouse
5. Minnie Mouse
6. Megara (Meg)
7. Tigger
8. Eeyore
9. Goofy
10. Maleficent


----------



## bellaally

Buzz
Woody
Ariel
Pocahontas
Jasmin
Mater
Ursula 
Aladdin
Wall e
Goofy

That's in no order if I had to choose a fave it's between Ariel and Aladdin.


----------



## Experiment113

Ahhhhhhh ......... How can anyone choose? There are so many good ones!!!!!
I like Tinker Bell, Stitch, Pascal, Lady, LGMs, Buttercup, Tramp, Pegasus, Maximus, Mickey Mouse and so many more!


----------



## EpcotGirl3998

1) The Mad Hatter (cartoon version)
2) Alice (cartoon version)
3) Stitch
4) Wendy
5) Peter Pan
6) Timon
7) Merida
8) Dash 
9) Anastasia and Drizella
10) Tigger and Pooh


----------



## lightmoonstone

1.)Ariel
2.)Snow White
3.)Minnie
4.)Mickey
5.)Cinderella
6.)Buzz Lightyear
7.)Winnie The Pooh
8.)Goofy
9.)Rapunzel
10.)Mulan


----------



## ke3d98

My first choices would be Disney Princesses and Villians but these are the top ten excluding them:

1. Kronk
2. Mushu
3. Maximus
4. John Smith
5. Sebastian
6. Genie
7. Lumiere
8. The Bimbettes
9. Buzz Lightyear
10. Rabbit


----------



## AshleyInWonderland

1. Princess Aurora
2. Alice
3. Cinderella
4. Miss Bianca
5. Minnie Mouse
6. Snow White
7. Lady
8. Marie
9. Giselle
10. Belle


----------



## princessmomma92

In no particular order: 
1.  Mickey Mouse
2.  Minnie Mouse
3.  Cinderella
4.  Woody
5.  Ariel
6.  Buzz Lightyear
7.  Belle
8.  Tigger
9.  Jack Sparrow
10. Pooh

Honorable mentions: Aladdin, Genie, Copper, Gus Gus, & Lady


----------



## potion2

Donald Duck
Hercules
Mickey Mouse
The tiger winnie the pooh
Aladin


----------



## DisneyAllyC

1. Minnie
2. Daisy
3. Belle
4. Rapunzel
5. Tinkerbell
6. Mickey
7. Goofy
8. Donald
9. Nemo
10.Dory


----------



## infinity.and.beyond

This is tough!! 

1. Minnie Mouse
2. Stitch (Lilo & Stitch)
3. Pluto
4. Lucky (101 Dalmatians)
5. Marie (Aristocats)
6. Buzz Lightyear (Toy Story)
7. Jessie the Cowgirl (Toy Story)
8. Mickey Mouse
9. Bullseye (Toy Story)
10. Ariel (Little Mermaid)

There are so many more, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## tianna26

1)ariel
2)sebastian
3)ursula
4)ed
5)scar
6)dory
7)crush
8)tiana
9)jack skellington
10)sally


----------



## Baby Pluto

Not in order but I think some of my favourites are. . .

Merida
Pluto
Ratatouille
Jack the Skellington
Eyore


----------



## Wedjay

1.Mickey Mouse
2.Goofy
3.The Genie
4.Aladdin
5.Gaston
6.Remy from Ratatouille
7.Simba
8.Scrooge McDuck
9.Lumiere
10.Scar


----------



## PrincessBri12

I have a long list of faves, but here are ten of them in no particular order:

Genie (Aladdin)
Ariel (Little Mermaid)
Mushu (Mulan)
Tigger (Winnie the Pooh)
Ludwig Von Drake
Kilala Reno (Kilala Princess)
Rhinokey and Hoppo (Wuzzles)
Mabel and Dipper Pines (Gravity Falls)
Sebastian (Little Mermaid)
Hades (Hercules)


----------



## Xiamara

You asked...

10) Goofy: I loves his innocent charm, constant optimism, and his goofiness. Definitely my favorite of the Fab Six.   

9) Vanellope: Her sarcastic sayings crack me up, because I act the same way. I can't stop laughing at "That's dangerous.", referring to Ralph thinking...  

8) Stitch: Two words. Cute. Fluffy. Plus, his dying is probably the saddest I have ever been watching a Disney movie.  

7) Andy: He's a favorite, because I relate to his sentimentality when giving his toys away. I'm extremely sentimental about life, so though Woody was just a toy, I knew exactly what he was thinking.

6) Maximus: An instigator, and probably the best at it. His interactions with Flynn Rider are hilarious.  

5) Woody: I like Woody because he's grounded, but can still get carried away, and let his emotions take over. Again, my personality. Did I mention sarcasm?  

4) Wreck-It Ralph: I love older brother-younger sister dynamics in entertainment, and he is no exception with Vanellope. And I can't forget his panic in Hero's Duty.   

3) Tigger: I have to confess, he made me tear up when he said TTFE to Roo in the Tigger movie. I hated seeing him so upset, and that made me like him.   

2) Pooh Bear: Always Pooh to me, he was my absolute favorite character growing up. Clothes, videos, chair, several stuffed animals, he was awesome. Pooh was even stuck on to the end of my nickname, used by family for several years.   

1) Fix-It Felix, Jr: He stole first. The fact that he is in a movie filled to the brim with video game cameos didn't even matter. His sayings are so funny and cute to me. "Honey glow" and "Jiminy jaminy" are the best phrases from a Disney movie, period.

"I don't have to do boo! Forgive my potty mouth."


----------



## disneyisawesome07

Top ten of my favorite disney characters, in no particular order 
1. Perdita "Perdy" from 101 Dalmatians 
2. Princess Aurora from Sleeping Beauty 
3. Pocahontas from Pocahontas 
4. Princess Jasmine from Aladdin 
5. Elsa from Frozen 
6. Simba from The Lion King 
7. Mushu from Mulan 
8. Rapunzel from Tangled 
9. Tigger from Winnie the Pooh 
10. Mirage from The Incredibles


----------



## shaymin2348

1. Darkwing Duck
2. Darkwing Duck
3. Darkwing Duck
4. Darkwing duck 
5. Chip
6. Darkwing Duck
7. Darkqing Duck
8. Figment
9. Darkwing Duck
10. Darkwing Duck

if you haven't guessed, I like Darkwing Duck.


----------



## disney is my life

1)Mad Hatter
2)Maleficent
3)Tigger
4)Buzz Lightyear
5)Mr. Smee
6)Lumiere
7)Sulley
8)Baloo
9)Donald Duck
10)Flynn Ryder


----------



## Thomasmark92

1. Snow White
2. Mickey Mouse
3. Minnie Mouse
4. Cinderella
5. Ariel
6. Jimini Cricket
7. Elsa
8. Pocahontas
9. Esmeralda
10. The Evil Queen


----------

